# Exeter expo



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Is anyone from here going? Does anyone hav a stall? wats going to be for sale do u think?
Im going and am already saving as well as draggin my OH along for my bday pressies!!! xx


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I should be there but not allowed to buy anything as staying with oh parents over summer and her mum terrified of snakes plus I said I wouldnt get anymore snakes till we get our own place and get a shed which wont be for years.


----------



## scad2k (Mar 13, 2006)

Was thinking of going. Any one been before? whats it like?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

scad I was there last year and it was brilliant, it was their first year and had, i think, about 40 stall holders selling everything from frogs to chamelions, they even had european stall holders. 

I should be having a stall with corns and possibly a few other bits and bobs, wont really know what i am taking until much nearer the time.


----------



## scad2k (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds good. Think i will take the Mrs away for the weekend down to Devon then :smile:
So if i did pick up some snakes what would be the best way to get them home safe? About 2 and a half hour drive.


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

when is it any web links thanks


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

We'll be there with a table or two selling and promoting the Mega-Rays® and a few other items. Hopefully should be bringing the skunks and maybe one of the Igs, not sure yet.


----------



## scad2k (Mar 13, 2006)

ERE - Details


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Should be there, planning to visit the parents just outside exeter, so may just make it coincide!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

scad......
its gonna be warm (hopefully lol) so i would get yourself a polystyrene box or two to travel them in, they will be sold in secure containers or snake bags and snake bags should be on sale there (they were last year) or you could arm yourself with a couple of spare pillowcases incase a seller does not have suitable bags (for example i hate using the plastic hessian bulk food bags, they can cause nose rub ) a couple of old newspapers are a good idea as well, then if you end up with small tubs in a big polly box you can use the newspaper scrunched up to pack out the boxes and stabilise the load.


----------



## scad2k (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds good. Better start putting the pennys away


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

We are planning on going (me and yellow rat gak) but probably wont be buying anything.. trying to save for the weddign so we will probably have to leave the money at home or mabey just bring a little spending money just incase.. know all too well that we would just spend everything we have with us..lol.
Owen


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I will be going (as long as not away with work), possibly will be selling a few things but not 100% yet as may shift most before then.

It was a good show last year and I will be on the look out for a few things for myself.:smile:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i have two tables booked so guess that means i'll be there

wohic muuuust buuuy booooas,nat tooooooooooooooo hehehehe
regards gaz


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

me too, i'll be there with the crew from here... i.e me and the zoo lol..

Snuff will come for sure.. see how Teyah is before i decide on her.. shes not so much a people skunk as Snuff yet..

should have all sorts from mice, rats, gerbils through to snakes, maybe young yemens, maybe young cresties.. depends whats hatched really.

N


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Talking of the expo does anyone know where I can get a huge banner from that we can hang on the outside of the building?


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

Nerys said:


> me too, i'll be there with the crew from here... i.e me and the zoo lol..
> 
> Snuff will come for sure.. see how Teyah is before i decide on her.. shes not so much a people skunk as Snuff yet..
> 
> ...


 
oooh Nerys - more cresties?????


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooo Gaz!!!
Dont take boas!!! Thats sooooooo mean!!!! LOL
Im lookin for carpets, royals and beardies!!! I dont need to go home with a boa as well lmao: victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hey tiger!

yus.. hopefully... got 9 eggs on the go at the moment 

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

jason..

banner supplier uk - Google Search

N


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Gaz... nice try :lol2: 

Nerys... yay she has a name at last !

Meow........ bet ya do buy something


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

Nerys said:


> hey tiger!
> 
> yus.. hopefully... got 9 eggs on the go at the moment
> 
> N


you know that i am coming to see you then!!!!!

Angel is 10months old now hehe and she's a beauty!: victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

its so nice to hear about them afterwards too  good to know she is doing well!

Julia... lol.. you noticed :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

yus, Teyah, said _taya, _is a Native American Indian name, meaning "precious"

got some new pics the night before last so will post them in bit..

N


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Nerys said:


> jason..
> 
> banner supplier uk - Google Search
> 
> N


Thanks Nerys


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hello, we'll be there with loads of corns, royals, amphibs and LOADS or dry good equipment at stupidly cheap prices- lower than trade!


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

exoticsandtropics said:


> hello, we'll be there with loads of corns, royals, amphibs and LOADS or dry good equipment at stupidly cheap prices- lower than trade!


Stupidly cheap prices now thats the words we like to hear :2thumb:


----------

